# Paph Saiun 'SkyBear' HCC/AOS



## Sky7Bear (Mar 15, 2020)

Last week at show in Mt. Vernon, WA. 79 points.


----------



## Sky7Bear (Mar 15, 2020)

Parents


----------



## Sky7Bear (Mar 15, 2020)

Award form


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats! Looks almost like mine with a glow.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats! That one would be hard to miss!


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice... I could make something with that.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2020)

very nice, just like the alba forms of its parents


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 23, 2020)

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------

